# Worst Restaurant Service ever.



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Today at around 8:30PM, my parents and I went to eat at _Pho 88 at McCowan and Steeles_. We had been there a few years in the past (and a few months ago as well) and had a great experience. Today, however, we ordered and had a chat amongst ourselves... a surprisingly long chat. When "finished" our conversation, we noted how long it was taking to make our food (this was 8:55PM). My dad was furious and went to the front desk. Apparently they would start making the food in "3 minutes" because "they had to *finish the take out order first.* What the f* is this? 3 minutes when we had already been waiting for almost 30? Furious, we stormed out of the restaurant on a bad note. This place was pretty good in the past, but they need to get their priorities straight. A person who called in to take out versus people who had been patiently waiting for almost half an hour. *I STRONGLY DISCOURAGE ANYONE TO GO THERE. THESE PEOPLE NEED TO GET THEIR SHIT STRAIGHT.* That's a 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hm, that sucks. Everytime (and I've been there a lot) I've had pretty decent service. FWIW, maybe the take out order was really big AND they ordered 30 minutes before you?

Either way, that sucks that they made you wait so long. I would have waited - only because I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about their delicious pho!

Funny how we don't mind waiting 45 minutes at a "nice" resturant, but if they take more than 15 minutes anywhere else, people get pretty mad.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

dude, you stormed out because you had to wait 30 minutes? From your description, I thought you had waited for an hour or something. We routinely have to wait 30 minutes for our food.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

solarz said:


> dude, you stormed out because you had to wait 30 minutes? From your description, I thought you had waited for an hour or something. We routinely have to wait 30 minutes for our food.


Pho restaurants generally don't take very long. The longest I've waited was about an hour at a Brampton restaurant. The 88 Pho ones in Mississauga usually bring food within 2 minutes of ordering.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw someone call in about 15 minutes after we ordered. There are about 3-4 other pho places I regular at around the GTA - and even when I went to niagara falls, the average service time is 4-5 minutes MAX. The problem that made us storm out isn't the time, it's that when we confronted the front desk about it, they were extremely rude and said to calm down and wait. They sounded like they were going to spit in our food or something. After my dad turned his back towards the lady, she started screaming at us from across the restaurant. The tables around us also got their food within 10 minutes of ordering, it seems like. After that we just went to the Pho place at Woodside Square and got our food in (literally) 2 minutes within ordering.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Firerox said:


> Today at around 8:30PM, my parents and I went to eat at _Pho 88 at McCowan and Steeles_. We had been there a few years in the past (and a few months ago as well) and had a great experience. Today, however, we ordered and had a chat amongst ourselves... a surprisingly long chat. When "finished" our conversation, we noted how long it was taking to make our food (this was 8:55PM). My dad was furious and went to the front desk. Apparently they would start making the food in "3 minutes" because "they had to *finish the take out order first.* What the f* is this? 3 minutes when we had already been waiting for almost 30? Furious, we stormed out of the restaurant on a bad note. This place was pretty good in the past, but they need to get their priorities straight. A person who called in to take out versus people who had been patiently waiting for almost half an hour. *I STRONGLY DISCOURAGE ANYONE TO GO THERE. THESE PEOPLE NEED TO GET THEIR SHIT STRAIGHT.* That's a 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


I am not one to make excuses for poor service. But if you are in a hurry there are any number of fast food burger places available. When dining at a restaurant expect some delays. The food is prepared fresh and on order so understanding and patience goes a long way. 
You wouldn't want those 30 minutes of your life back which was spent fuming with anger and disgust. You could have spent those 30 minutes in a more productive way or even with some happy thoughts and you would have less regrets.
Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

30 mins is an unregularly long time to wait for pho. That's like waiting 30 mins for your burger at McDonalds.
But if you order the other BBQ stuff, then it will take a bit longer. The transparent noodle pho will take a long time to make as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I saw someone call in about 15 minutes after we ordered. There are about 3-4 other pho places I regular at around the GTA - and even when I went to niagara falls, the average service time is 4-5 minutes MAX. The problem that made us storm out isn't the time, it's that *when we confronted the front desk about it, they were extremely rude and said to calm down and wait. They sounded like they were going to spit in our food or something. After my dad turned his back towards the lady, she started screaming at us from across the restaurant.* The tables around us also got their food within 10 minutes of ordering, it seems like. After that we just went to the Pho place at Woodside Square and got our food in (literally) 2 minutes within ordering.


Okay, now THAT'S a completely different story. If that happened to me, I would've left the restaurant as well, regardless of whether I waited 30 minutes or 3 minutes.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arinsi said:


>


If it were me, I would have put "What the Pho?! No service after x time?" like the other picture. Btw, is this from failblog?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose this is what is happening to many rest. who are keen in serving take out orders. Me and my wife had a bad experience in Swiss Chalet, this one does alot of take out orders. The way our food was serve is just, place the meat on the plate and nothing else, more like serving a dog. My wife was not even serve the salad she was suppose to have. Now its two years we never step foot into any Swiss Chalet rest.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

loonie said:


> I suppose this is what is happening to many rest. who are keen in serving take out orders. Me and my wife had a bad experience in Swiss Chalet, this one does alot of take out orders. The way our food was serve is just, place the meat on the plate and nothing else, more like serving a dog. My wife was not even serve the salad she was suppose to have. Now its two years we never step foot into any Swiss Chalet rest.


Really sad to hear about your bad experience at a Swiss Chalet restaurant. They used to be our favorite place to dine at with kids and family because of their service. What choice are left, guys?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

working in a the restaurant industry I know that this issue could have been avoided if the management went out, spoke to the table and told them that the food is taking a little longer than usual because the kitchen is very busy, and then in turn offered to buy a round of drinks or appetizers for the table.

people get good service and they will only tell 5-8 people

people get bad service and they will tell 12-15

think about it


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> people get good service and they will only tell 5-8 people
> 
> people get bad service and they will tell 12-15
> 
> think about it


Yeah, seriously, I will be avoiding that place.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> If it were me, I would have put "What the Pho?! No service after x time?" like the other picture. Btw, is this from failblog?


yeah i think so but i googled the image


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> working in a the restaurant industry I know that this issue could have been avoided if the management went out, spoke to the table and told them that the food is taking a little longer than usual because the kitchen is very busy, and then in turn offered to buy a round of drinks or appetizers for the table.
> 
> people get good service and they will only tell 5-8 people
> 
> ...


I've never been to an Asian restaurant that generous, no offence.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I've never been to an Asian restaurant that generous, no offence.


i'm not asian, nor do i work at an asian restaurant, so none taken. maybe non asians are just more concerned with customer service I guess.

i'm wary when my gf and I get free spring rolls or something from a chinese resto (which actually happens to us quite often) usually makes me think it's leftovers they didnt sell from the day before.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Asian restaurants generally cook to order and stir fried stuff cannot be recooked or it will turn soggy. In short hard to get stale food in an Asian joint because they have to cook it fresh. 
Service is not as good but mostly people go there for the good food.
Asian fast food is a different matter but here again only limited quantities are cooked at a time. This is what makes them universally appreciated.
Diet wise they (Asian food) are considered the most balanced of all cuisines and with obesity in Canada at 61% those burgers and other junk foods should be avoided or eaten in moderation.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, asian food is a give and take. Just depends on how you see it.
You want service, you get chow mien - which is not a real Chinese food.
You get shity services and you get good food. - well not always, keep a good common sense about what you eat.
But one thing that is pretty universal is that it's cheap as hell. I'd pay ~$6 for a good hearty asian meal over McD's dried up frankenstien burgers any day.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, asian food is a give and take. Just depends on how you see it.
> You want service, you get chow mien - which is not a real Chinese food.


Sure it is. What makes you think it isn't?


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Zebrapl3co View Post
Well, asian food is a give and take. Just depends on how you see it.
You want service, you get chow mien - which is not a real Chinese food.

Sure it is. What makes you think it isn't? 

I agree it is real Chinese food. 

"Chow mein (炒面 chǎo-miàn) is a Chinese term for a dish of stir-fried noodles, of which there are many varieties."


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

blackninja said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Zebrapl3co View Post
> Well, asian food is a give and take. Just depends on how you see it.
> You want service, you get chow mien - which is not a real Chinese food.
> ...


+1 chow mein is real Chinese food in a authentic Chinese restaurants but in the fast food takeout Chinese restaurants that makes chicken balls etc then chow mein is just a stir fry bean sprouts and a package of dry up noodles.

BTW, I was going to try out this place Pho 88...I read in another thread that they have good pho. The pho place I usually go to is Super 7 restaurant on Steeles and Middlefield.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> +1 chow mein is real Chinese food in a authentic Chinese restaurants but in the fast food takeout Chinese restaurants that makes chicken balls etc then chow mein is just a stir fry bean sprouts and a package of dry up noodles.
> 
> BTW, I was going to try out this place Pho 88...I read in another thread that they have good pho. The pho place I usually go to is Super 7 restaurant on Steeles and Middlefield.


Haven't been there in a while but the food is always good at the Steeles/Middlefield pho place.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> +1 chow mein is real Chinese food in a authentic Chinese restaurants but in the fast food takeout Chinese restaurants that makes chicken balls etc then chow mein is just a stir fry bean sprouts and a package of dry up noodles.


Bad Chinese food is still Chinese food.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

solarz said:


> Bad Chinese food is still Chinese food.


Chinese food adapted for the Western palate is terrible and should be seen as bad inauthentic and poor imitations of the real Chow Mein if only it did not taste so good to the westerner. Just like watered down Asian spicy food gets a thumbs up or a sweaty breath grasping cold water rush if too real. They are catering to different perceptions of palatability.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

blackninja said:


> Chinese food adapted for the Western palate is terrible and should be seen as bad inauthentic and poor imitations of the real Chow Mein if only it did not taste so good to the westerner. Just like watered down Asian spicy food gets a thumbs up or a sweaty breath grasping cold water rush if too real. They are catering to different perceptions of palatability.


in a previous post you were saying how chow mein is real chinese food, then you come back with this

chow mein is chinese like tacos are mexican

there is a pho place on kennedy road, just across from BA scarborough, i stop in there from time to time, it's dece


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> in a previous post you were saying how chow mein is real chinese food, then you come back with this
> 
> chow mein is chinese like tacos are mexican


I don't know about tacos, but just because there are bad chow mein out there doesn't mean chow mein is not real chinese food. My mom makes the best chow mein ever.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

vrb th hrb said:


> in a previous post you were saying how chow mein is real chinese food, then you come back with this
> 
> chow mein is chinese like tacos are mexican
> 
> there is a pho place on kennedy road, just across from BA scarborough, i stop in there from time to time, it's dece


Pho vietnam? I haven't been there in a while, but when it opened it was pretty good


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> +1 chow mein is real Chinese food in a authentic Chinese restaurants but in the fast food takeout Chinese restaurants that makes chicken balls etc then chow mein is just a stir fry bean sprouts and a package of dry up noodles.
> 
> BTW, I was going to try out this place Pho 88...I read in another thread that they have good pho. The pho place I usually go to is Super 7 restaurant on Steeles and Middlefield.


Exactly, I guess it's hard to type out the way you pronouce *_chow mein_*. When pronouce with a western accent, every Chinese in North America knows this crappy bean sprout stir fry is not an authentic chinese dish. Even in an erra when China is starving and stoop to eating tree bark that they did not invent such a lowly cheap dish. This dish is invented by the North America Chinese railway workers when they had absolutely nothing but bean sprout to eat.
You try to serve this dish in China and they'll probably have you flogged.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> +...chow mein is chinese like tacos are mexican ...


Heh heh, you might have to be an American to understand the tacos thing. But yeah, tacos was invented in the US. Mexicans back then can't afford to pay for the meat.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

